# 7 year old humping!!



## 20YR 1ST BABY

So Ive read up on it and I believe its normal for like toddlers and pre schoolers. But my son will be 8 in February and catching him humping teddies is a little concerning. Recently I found he had written in a book shes so sexy lets have sex 
I dont know how to go about things so really appreciate any advise. 
One thing I will do now is be removing teddies and teaching him that big boys dont sleep with teddys 
Help!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Ok so first part first... humping is EXTREMELY normal for all children! It doesn't matter their age, its a completely natural part of self exploration of their bodies. It feels nice so they want to do it. What you need to do is just make him aware that its ok for him to do so but only when he is by himself in his room/the shower. That is the rules for my boys. 

The other part however, that is not normal in my eyes. I would be questioning where he has learnt that type of language and dealing with it straight away. hes a little too young to be saying/thinking things like that


----------



## noon_child

Agree humping is normal. I think what the second part shows is that our kids get exposed to sexualised stuff sooooo early, so we really need to be on top of teaching them our values and creating an open atmosphere for talking about relationships and sex. If we try to hide from it then the media and peer groups will end up doing the teaching for us!


----------



## candeur

My little brother used to do this - in front of people to the horror of my mum! He quickly grew out of it though!


----------



## noon_child

candeur said:


> My little brother used to do this - in front of people to the horror of my mum! He quickly grew out of it though!

...in public hahahaha ;)


----------



## AngelUK

I don't really have anything to add to the main part of your concerns, as I totally agree with what the ladies have said. I just wanted to say, don't take away his teddies. It will not stop him humping and why should a 7 year old be too old for them? I hope my boys will play with theirs and love theirs for years to come.


----------

